# Lower t.a in grape wine



## massimo15 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have red grape wines and my PH is 3.4 but T.A is .9, how do I bring this down?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 26, 2011)

Well in a red wine you want to shoot for this:

Dry Red Wine
0.60 % - 0.70 %

Sweet Red Wine
0.65 % - 0.80 %

Here is a "How To link":
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11240&highlight=calcium+carbonate

For a wine too high in acid you have a few choices.

a). Dilute with water (amelioration), not the best option.

b). Blend with a wine low in ph to reach desired levels. You may fine the pearson square comes in handy for this.

c). Cold stabilize the wine. Add 2-5 grams of Potassium Bitartrate (cream of tartar) for each gallon of wine. Stir the wine daily and store in a cold place. Rack after 3 to 4 weeks. (I prefer this method)

d). Blend with a water wine. You will maintain the ABV but will dilute the fruit taste.

e). Calcium Carbonate (best used in the musts) 1 teaspoon of c.c. will reduce acidity by approx. .1% (1 teaspoon weighs about 2.6 grams). You will have precipitates fall out after this method which is the reason for best changing the acid pre or early fermentation.

f). Potassium Carbonate Use at the rate of about 1.0 g/l to reduce the TA by 1.0 g/l. The wine should be chilled, although it will work at cellar temperature, and unlike calcium carbonate, potassium carbonate reacts immediately and does not leave a deposit. 

f). You can neutralize the acid by using potassium bicarbonate (KHCO3). You will have foaming with the addition of this so best to add slowly and or use a large bucket. This will decrease acid and tartrates. Best to cold stabilize afterwards. Do not try to reduce acid by more than .3% and do not add if ph is above 3.5


----------



## Manimal (Feb 26, 2011)

If these are the starting numbers of the grapes/juice, I wouldn't touch it... That isn't an unreasonably high TA and your pH is good and if you're going to do MLF the TA is likely to drop considerably anyways.

If it is a finished wine, I wouldn't worry about the numbers too much if it tastes o.k.. Your pH is more important and it is in a good place. 

If it tastes a bit tart, I would try cold stabilizing first to see if that helps, followed by blending if you still need to lower the acidity. If you really feel you need to chemically de-acidify, use potassium carbonate as it will not cause later precipitation in bottle.


----------



## Randoneur (Feb 26, 2011)

You could also do some bench trials and back sweeten a little bit to balance out the tartness of the acid.


----------

